# hak düşürücü süre



## gstek

Merhaba Arkadaşlar,

"Hak düşürücü süre"nin Fransızca karşılığını bilen var mı?

Ancak zamanaşımı (prescription) ile karıştırmamak lazım.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## zorspas

"hak düşürücü süre" ne demek ki? zamanaşımı mı?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Délai de prescription'u, yani durumu değil, "zamanaşımı süresi"ni aradığınızı sanıyorum (aşağı yukarı statute of limitations'un karşılığı).


----------



## gstek

Zamanaşımı ve hak düşürücü süre, teknik olarak, birbirlerinden farklı kavramlar.
Şayet zamanaşımı süresi dolmuşsa, alacaklı borcu talep yetkisini kaybediyor. Ancak borçlunun borcunu ifadan kaçınması için, hakim önünde def'i yoluyla bu durumu ileri sürmesi lazım. Hak düşürücü sürede ise, alacaklı bu süre içinde hareketsiz kaldığından hak sona eriyor ve hakim bu sürenin dolduğunu kendiliğinden göz önüne alabiliyor.

Zamanaşımı süresi "délai de prescription".
Hak düşürücü süre için "délai de péremption" desem doğru olur mu? Sizler ne dersiniz?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Belki Fransızca forumunda sorursanız daha iyi çünkü anladığım kadarıyla anlattığınız fark Türk hukukuna ait ve belki Fransıcza'da tam karşılığı yoktur. 
Fakat (yine anladığım kadarıyla ) çevirisi délai de péremption değil, çünkü _péremption_ durumunda şikâyetçi işlemlere katılmak gerektiği gibi katılmıyor, bunun için işlemler kesiliyor (ama yide de devam ettirebilir).


----------



## zorspas

ateaofimdomar said:


> Belki Fransızca forumunda sor*a*rsanız daha iyi (*olur*) çünkü anladığım kadarıyla anlattığınız fark Türk hukukuna ait ve belki Fransızca'da tam karşılığı yoktur.
> Fakat (yine anladığım kadarıyla ) çevirisi délai de péremption değil, çünkü _péremption_ durumunda şikâyetçi işlemlere *katılmak* gerektiği gibi katılmıyor, bunun için işlemler kesiliyor (ama yi*n*e de devam ettirebilir).



Umarım düzeltmelere kızmazsın 

Genelde yasalarımız Avrupa' dan ithal olduğu için vardır muhakkak bir karşılığı.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

zorspas said:


> Umarım düzeltmelere kızmazsın


Teşekkürler 



zorspas said:


> Genelde yasalarımız Avrupa' dan ithal olduğu için vardır muhakkak bir karşılığı.


Yunanistan'da durum aynı, ama bazen farklar var-sık sık çevirmen açıklamak zorunda kalıyor.


----------



## zorspas

Rica ederim...



ateaofimdomar said:


> Yunanistan'da *da* durum aynı, ama bazen farklar var*- sık sık çevirmen*ler*** açıklamak zorunda kalıyor*lar*.



*"bazı farklılıklar var" - _bu daha uygun bence_
"bazen farklılıklar olabiliyor" - _bu da kullanılabilir_

** "çevirmenler sık sık" - _bu dizilimle söylenirse daha akıcı olur._ 

Tekil olarak "çevirmen" denildiği zaman belli/spesifik bir çevirmenden bahsediliyormuş gibi anlaşılıyor. Genel anlamda kullanırken "çevirmenler"(çoğul) demek gerek.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## zorspas

ateaofimdomar said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim



No problem. Düzeltme yapıyorum ama şunu da belirteyim ki oldukça iyi bir Türkçen var.


----------



## Volcano

*In english it is limitation*


----------



## ukuca

Hukuk benim konum sayılmaz o yüzden farklarını bilmiyorum ama şöyle iki farklı karşılık buldum:
*hak düşürücü zamanaşımı* : Prescription extinctive / Prescription libératoire
*hak düşürücü süre* : Délai de déchéance
Umarım işinize yarar


----------

